
Is China Coming Around on Cybersecurity? - bourneliu
http://techcrunch.com/2015/10/09/is-china-coming-around-on-cybersecurity/
======
DrFunke
If the political landscape shifts, yes. I'm looking forward to seeing security
policy grow at the massive scale and rigor that characterizes China.

What I don't think some realize is that it can also go very bad very
quickly...

